# Weight Vest... recommend?



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you recommend a weight vest for GSD's... I was thinking of other ways for excercises and building muscle or tone? 

I was looking at some that come in 8-10lbs. 

My GSD is 2 years old and we walk, bike, or jog daily...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think if you just have a great general exercise program, you don't need to add weights....kind of alot of pressure down along their spine. 

If you instead wanting to take up a sport like pulling... I think that's a more natural distribution along their spine. Carting?

http://www.dogscooter.com/





 




 
Truthfully, I'd just start up AGILITY!!!???


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

How about a dog backpack? I walk my dogs with them every morning, and many others here use them. That way you can adjust the weight they carry, and they can even carry your water, poop bags (used or not), dog and human treats etc.

REI is where I got my 2 (different) packs.

The backpacks do not do well with running, but they are not made for that. I think running would be exercise enough without extra stress on the joints.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I work to keep extra weight off my dog for its health when running. Can't imagine artificially adding some.

I might try some weight pulling for strength building, but requires a correct pulling harness.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

walking up a hill . work on a treadmill . feeding correctly . recognizing that there are different capacities for muscle types.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

If you want a good backpack system that will cost you a bit more but last almost forever and is designed for a working dog that moves then check out Ray Allen... I know you really aren't supposed to advertise but if you want something that is load bearing and designed well they make it.

I have the Modular LLC harness now with some of the backpacks and the high vis side panels when working SAR. When I first started using a backpack with Ze'eva it was an Outward Hound or RuffWear one and it did not hold up well at all but she was running through the woods with it. I also did not like how it kept falling to one side or the other unless it was 100% balanced on both sides. The plastic buckles on the cheaper ones seem to wear out quickly as well.

Anyways... Modular Harness System for Working Dogs


----------



## nonstop99 (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you found one yet?




rashadlc said:


> Do you recommend a weighted vest for GSD's... I was thinking of other ways for excercises and building muscle or tone?
> 
> I was looking at some that come in 8-10lbs.
> 
> My GSD is 2 years old and we walk, bike, or jog daily...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This person hasn't been active on the forum since 2011, so he will probably not see your question.


----------

